# Sticky  How to:Ship fish



## majerah1

One of the steps in breeding fish is getting the fry a new home.Many of you will have friends or family or even a local mom and pop shop to get the little fishes off to their new home,but what about others interested in the fish?Maybe you are in Cali and someone in say,Florida is very interested in your juviniles.

Therefore the next thing you should consider is shipping your fish off to others in the country.I figured since many do not fully understand the concept I would make a thread with the step I follow to ship my fish off to others,with pictures to follow the steps.

I realize this is not the DIY section,I felt it applies to breeding fish more than a DIY project.

Gather supplies.I use the following:
-Priority box.#4 is the best size for shipping four small fish.
-Styrofoam insulation sheets.Found at Home Depot or Lowes,or any other general hardware store.
-Knife to cut the styrofoam.
-Shipping bags.I use the 4x16 bags.Size of course will depend on the size of the fish.You need two per fish.
-Packaging tape
-Net
-turkey Baster
-clean dechlored water
-A small cup to place the bag in while filling.
-Air pump and airline
-Fish to be shipped,of course


1-First thing to do,is fast the fish for two days,so the water will not be tainted with excess amounts of waste.

2-Prepare the box for shipping the fish out.Like I posted earlier,I like the # 4 box from the post office.This is a priority box,and as I ship priority mostly its the one I will use to show how to ship with.Of course tape the bottom of the box with shipping tape.



Then we work on cutting the styrofoam liner.You essentially want to build a box in the box.


3-Once thats out of the way,we can work on bagging the fish.My white boy will be the model for this demonstration,so say hello 

We take our cup and place a bag in it.



I use a turkey baster to place water in the bag.Usually about two baster fulls will do,but for larger finned males we do three to four depending on the finnage.This is a great time to test the bag for leaks.



Gently scoop the fish up.I use my hands but a net will work as well.Place the fish in the bag.

Now we fill it two thirds with air,using our air pump.

Once we get it filled the rest of the way with air,twist the bag and tie it off.You can use rubber bands but I feel more at ease with tying it off.


Turn the bag upside down,gently of course,and place in your second bag.This creates a nice bubble where the fish cant get stuck in the corners of the bag.


Also to note,if the box gets on its side the fish will be ok because he is still in enough water to stay wet.



Then we place the bag in the box.four of these can go in the box.Pour the packaging peanuts or newspaper around the bags and place the lid on.

I didnt bag any more up,but I am sure you get the idea.

In the winter I wrap a heat pack loosely in newspaper and tape that to the underside of the top foam panel.This keeps the fish nice and toasty for a few days to ensure they make it safely in frigid temps.


*ALWAYS mind your weather when shipping.Even if you have heat packs its not wise to ship in a blizzard*

Then we tape it up and mark the box.I have a special paper printed out that I tape on the box to be sure the postal carriers know its live fish.

***A few tips.Please always opt for the tracking number regardless if the buyer asks.Its not very expensive and will give you and the buyer a little more piece of mind.Not only will you know that the package is delivered but you will know when ,and then you can confirm any DOA claims if something goes wrong.

If you give a live arrival guarantee,please tell them to take pics of the fish in the bags,unopened so you know they were DOA,and not a mistake of the buyer.

Let your post office know there is live fish in the box,regardless if its marked.

Make sure you use clean water and not the water from the tank.Its healthier for the fish.

It helps to have a cat to help keep the fish in line before shipment.


Any questions you can direct them to May and she will meow them the best she can.But seriously,just ask away and Ill do my bets to answer!


----------



## Pigeonfish

Also if there is heat wave, it's not wise to ship fish either. You might get away with using a cooling pack. Similar to the heat pad in the winter etc.


----------



## Gizmo

This is the best sticky I have read in a LONG time. Way to go Bev!


----------



## FAIRCHILD

x2


----------



## williemcd

Ever use bag buddies? Bill in Va.


----------



## ApplestoApples

do you just use a bicycle air pump?


----------



## majerah1

I use an airline pump.Most fishkeepers have them,either from a small kit they have gotten or for airstones ect.

Bill,Ive never used bag buddies.Ive read some people do,they have all said great things about them.I myself just use conditioned tap.Its what all my fish live in.


----------



## navigator black

I ship a lot, but in Canada. I use breather bags and bag buddies, but otherwise do the same as Bev. However, she's a southerner and I'm in the north (although some Inuit guys told me I'm in the far south), and I'd like to take the liberty of adding something. 
Up north, the season is short and live arrival drops like a stone between November and April. As a smalltime hobbyist shipper, I don't mail until the night-time temperature is at +10 celsius (50f?) both here and where I'm sending. 
I'm only adding this because I just got contacted by a guy who REALLY wanted me to mail fish to him, now - here it was -17 and where he lives it was -26. People are not always realistic.
Great sticky Bev, hope you don't mind me adding this.


----------



## dirtydutch4x

great post!!! thanks.


----------



## Kehy

Thanks Bev, and May!


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com

Thanks for adding this as a Sticky. Other peoples packing methods are always something people can learn from. Speaking of heat packs....here's a good place to get them: uniheat packs.

Thanks again, majerah1. And good pics, too.


----------



## King James

Very good information and great photos as well. Thanks!


----------



## majerah1

Thanks everyone!

Gary I do not mind you adding to it,not at all.People learn from other experience and so its a welcome addition!


----------



## zero

navigator black said:


> I ship a lot, but in Canada. I use breather bags and bag buddies, but otherwise do the same as Bev. However, she's a southerner and I'm in the north (although some Inuit guys told me I'm in the far south), and I'd like to take the liberty of adding something.
> Up north, the season is short and live arrival drops like a stone between November and April. As a smalltime hobbyist shipper, I don't mail until the night-time temperature is at +10 celsius (50f?) both here and where I'm sending.
> I'm only adding this because I just got contacted by a guy who REALLY wanted me to mail fish to him, now - here it was -17 and where he lives it was -26. People are not always realistic.
> Great sticky Bev, hope you don't mind me adding this.


wow and i thought it was cold in england!!!!!


love the thread, really usefull thanks all :fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## katanamasako

I usually don't order my fish till summer or the warmer half of fall or spring, i don't like subjecting fish to the cold, and when it's summer, i usually am here to accept them, or I have my brothe ron alert so we can get them inside and comfortable quickly.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe

Very good information! I am ready to sell them all thinning out. Rather wait till spring break after that. Still too cool weather here. Thanks so much!


----------



## hernybilling2

majerah1 said:


> One of the steps in breeding fish is getting the fry a new home.Many of you will have friends or family or even a local mom and pop shop to get the little fishes off to their new home,but what about others interested in the fish?Maybe you are in Cali and someone in say,Florida is very interested in your juviniles.
> 
> Therefore the next thing you should consider is shipping your fish off to others in the country.I figured since many do not fully understand the concept I would make a thread with the step I follow to ship my fish off to others,with pictures to follow the steps.
> 
> I realize this is not the DIY section,I felt it applies to breeding fish more than a DIY project.
> 
> Gather supplies.I use the following:
> -Priority box.#4 is the best size for shipping four small fish.
> -Styrofoam insulation sheets.Found at Home Depot or Lowes,or any other general hardware store.
> -Knife to cut the styrofoam.
> -Shipping bags.I use the 4x16 bags.Size of course will depend on the size of the fish.You need two per fish.
> -Packaging tape
> -Net
> -turkey Baster
> -clean dechlored water
> -A small cup to place the bag in while filling.
> -Air pump and airline
> -Fish to be shipped,of course
> 
> 
> 1-First thing to do,is fast the fish for two days,so the water will not be tainted with excess amounts of waste.
> 
> 2-Prepare the box for shipping the fish out.Like I posted earlier,I like the # 4 box from the post office.This is a priority box,and as I ship priority mostly its the one I will use to show how to ship with.Of course tape the bottom of the box with shipping tape.
> 
> 
> 
> Then we work on cutting the styrofoam liner.You essentially want to build a box in the box.
> 
> 
> 3-Once thats out of the way,we can work on bagging the fish.My white boy will be the model for this demonstration,so say hello


Hey, A big thanks to you for sharing just a important guide with you. I really like it. I get the required information which i was looking for to ship my fish. Thanks for it. 
I tick all the boxes which you talk about and shipped my fishes using Citizenshipper pet delivery service.


----------

